# The Firm



## prinzessin784 (Feb 18, 2008)

Has anyone used any of The Firm videos or products?  I am always inspired by their informercials (I know, that's pretty laughable but seriously!) and I bought a step workout system with the dvds to give it a try.  

Do any of you have any experiences with The Firm?  I'd love to hear your stories!


----------



## kattpl (Feb 18, 2008)

The workouts are great and will deliver results...The informicals are real customers who used the system, I have a friend who lost 30lbs using the firm and dieting and has been in 2 informicals......

Kathy


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's awesome!  I just completed my first workout, and it was TOUGH!  I admit, I didn't start with the easy one, I went straight for the hard one to bust my butt, literally!  I had a difficult time struggling through parts of it but I feel great now!


----------



## kattpl (Feb 19, 2008)

Which system did you get??? They do get easier as you go on...I love them, also like Cathe, which is super hard, but great cardio and weights....
cathe workout fitness exercise aerobic dvd video

Kathy


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 19, 2008)

I got the Transfirmer, with the two longer steps.  I am sooo sore today after my workout yesterday so that's a good sign!!  I feel really motivated after completing it once, I even walked to the Metro today rather than taking the shuttle


----------



## damsel (Feb 20, 2008)

i love the firm. i've been using it for yrs. it does work. it's the only thing that has truly been able to tone my thighs. i also love what it does for my arms & abs. i have 5 dvds and the newest transfirmer.


----------

